# Stopped getting notifications on my subscribed threads



## dr k (Jan 26, 2017)

I haven't received an email notification in a couple days and haven't touched my preferences. I always get notifications daily in electric smokers forum. Would admin check my account. My account has always been set up to receive email notifications on my my five forum subscriptions immediately. I have been getting emails but not from SMF so it's not my email provider. I don't know if I'll get an email notification from a response to this inquiry. If I don't reply then I guess I didn't get an email notification. 
-Kurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2017)

Seems to be a global issue:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257834/smfs-gone-mad#post_1660314


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 26, 2017)

Same as above with the addition of it's nor remembering my user name and password either.

T


----------



## daveomak (Jan 26, 2017)

Dr. K.....    It's the Russians......


----------



## tardissmoker (Jan 27, 2017)

OK, OK, someone give them a recipe for smoked blinis! Please!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2017)

Had some problems too, but found it was my email program that was screwed up.

Al


----------



## sundown farms (Jan 27, 2017)

Most of you guys are who I subscribe too but have not gotten the faithful digest version that comes at least once a day.  Your responses above should have come in an email with each one of the responses listed.


----------



## dr k (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm receiving email notifications from this thread I started but not from electric smokers or my others I subscribed to.  Is anyone else still having my problem and has anyone heard from Admin on this issue? 

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Jan 27, 2017)

The site is back up and I found all my threads I started before this issue marked as (no email site only) without me changing them.  So now I marked all as showing (immediate.)  That should solve my issue.  Thanks to all for the posts above.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (May 18, 2017)

The other day I noticed no notifications coming in from electric smoker forum. I checked my subscribed forums and sure enough it got deleted. It's not the first time and has been happening more as time goes on. Does anyone else have this issue? I don't go into my accout but to clear unread subscribed threads but when I look at them I already read them but show as unread. When my subscibed forums disappear it's when I haven't been in my account for awhile so it's not me. 
-Kurt


----------



## daveomak (May 18, 2017)

If you "unsubscribe" from a thread on the forum page, it might "unsubscribe" you from the main page...


----------

